# Binding sizing to boot size



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

So I'm looking at a Ride RX size L (9-11) binding. I wear a size 11 boot. I am aware that the true size of a boot varies a lot between brands, but what about mondo sizing? The Ride website shows that size L fits 27-29 CM boots, and my boot is a 29 CM boot. Does that STILL not assure me of being able to fit O.K. in a size L binding?

On another note, does the weight of a binding increase with size enough that I would notice? 

thanks for any input you guys might have.


----------



## Starter (Jul 16, 2010)

i wear a size ten boot but that didnt even garentee a size l i had to go to an xl in ride bindings what kind of boots are you using might i ask? and the mondo sizing wont work because its the outside of the boot not the inside which matters


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

Starter said:


> i wear a size ten boot but that didnt even garentee a size l i had to go to an xl in ride bindings what kind of boots are you using might i ask? and the mondo sizing wont work because its the outside of the boot not the inside which matters


i'm using morrows they got 20 days on em. I know there's little love for morrow here but as far as their boots go they've been trouble free so far.

That's too bad about mondo sizing I guess you won't know till you bring them in-store, which I did just thought I'd share my impressions.

I went to my local REI with my left boot and tried fitting into size L Ride EX's (no Ride RX or Delta) and size L K2 Indy's (no Formulas) and the size L was able to barely accommodate my boot width-wise. Both sat pretty much flush to the sides. 

Three questions:
1) Can anyone confirm that the Ride EX and K2 Indy chassis dimensions are the same as that of the Ride RX & Delta MVMNT, and K2 Formula, respectively?
2) If there is no space between the binding sides and the boot, will these create pressure points serious enough to notice?
3) My boot fit into the bindings, but I was only able to ratchet the toe strap down three notches on the toe ladder max. Will this be an issue?


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

Anybody got the answer(s) to any of these questions?


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

My answer to question 2 is "probably not." For years I used a Ride SPi L when I probably would have been better off with an XL. My boots were crammed into the bindings with essentially no clearance at all on the sides, but the setup worked fine and I don't think created any extra pressure to an uncomfortable degree. However, you must realize that no one can answer this question for you definitively. It's like asking someone else whether your underwear is too tight.:dunno:

With respect to question 3, it'll work, but is not optimal.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's my opinion regarding your questions. 



rainboarding said:


> 1) Can anyone confirm that the Ride EX and K2 Indy chassis dimensions are the same as that of the Ride RX & Delta MVMNT, and K2 Formula, respectively?


The chassis within brands are usually very similar in sizing, so they should fit the same between models.



rainboarding said:


> 2) If there is no space between the binding sides and the boot, will these create pressure points serious enough to notice?


The answer should be no unless you are cramming your boots into the binding or the boots were hurting your feet to begin with. You don't want too much space between your binding sides and the boots.



rainboarding said:


> 3) My boot fit into the bindings, but I was only able to ratchet the toe strap down three notches on the toe ladder max. Will this be an issue?


It shouldn't be an issue. I have the same problem with my Targas. The only issue is that it's a bit of a PITA to get the ladder locked in sometimes. If possible, you should see if you can get longer ladders. It'll make your life easier.


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

JoeR said:


> My answer to question 2 is "probably not." For years I used a Ride SPi L when I probably would have been better off with an XL. My boots were crammed into the bindings with essentially no clearance at all on the sides, but the setup worked fine and I don't think created any extra pressure to an uncomfortable degree. However, you must realize that no one can answer this question for you definitively. It's like asking someone else whether your underwear is too tight.:dunno:
> 
> With respect to question 3, it'll work, but is not optimal.


Thanks for the input; I take it given the choice you would have gone with XL instead of an L? I have the same choice to make...haha


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

DC5R said:


> Here's my opinion regarding your questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks yeah the boot just fits in with no space widthwise, no cramming necessary. 

Where would I obtain longer ladders? Would that have to be from Ride/K2 or are toe ladders usually interchangeable?


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

rainboarding said:


> Thanks for the input; I take it given the choice you would have gone with XL instead of an L? I have the same choice to make...haha


Yes; in fact, I've done it. Bought a new pair of SPi's in XL for this season.


----------

